# French Polynesia to Hawaii questions:



## magnusmurphy

I'm thinking of cruising to French Polynesia in 2011. My boat is currently in the Lesser Antilles. I'm looking at all possible options since my cruising time will run out in time for the beginning of the Southern Pacific cyclone season start in the Fall of 2011.

Options: 
1) New Zealand by November 2011. Problems with that; I'll be back in Canada and the boat in NZ, where it can only stay for a year before I have to "import" it or leave.

2) End in Hawaii. Closer to BC. Options of either bringing it home to BC, or sail back to FP, depending on what happens at work. Problems: I'm not sure of sailing from FP to Hawaii and want to hear from knowledgeable people in this regard:
a) How far West in FP can I go to still be able to make Hawaii reasonably easily?
b) I'd like to maximize my time in FP and don't want to get caught in Northern hemisphere hurricanes so I assume I should not sail for Hawaii before November. However, are there problems with cold front/storms by then? So - what is the best time to leave FP for Hawaii?
c) I heard it is very difficult to find berthing in Hawaii. Any suggestions?

Thanks

Magnus Murphy


----------



## casey1999

magnusmurphy said:


> I'm thinking of cruising to French Polynesia in 2011. My boat is currently in the Lesser Antilles. I'm looking at all possible options since my cruising time will run out in time for the beginning of the Southern Pacific cyclone season start in the Fall of 2011.
> 
> Options:
> 1) New Zealand by November 2011. Problems with that; I'll be back in Canada and the boat in NZ, where it can only stay for a year before I have to "import" it or leave.
> 
> 2) End in Hawaii. Closer to BC. Options of either bringing it home to BC, or sail back to FP, depending on what happens at work. Problems: I'm not sure of sailing from FP to Hawaii and want to hear from knowledgeable people in this regard:
> a) How far West in FP can I go to still be able to make Hawaii reasonably easily?
> b) I'd like to maximize my time in FP and don't want to get caught in Northern hemisphere hurricanes so I assume I should not sail for Hawaii before November. However, are there problems with cold front/storms by then? So - what is the best time to leave FP for Hawaii?
> c) I heard it is very difficult to find berthing in Hawaii. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Magnus Murphy


Berthing in Hawaii is difficult with state run harbors on a 3 year wait list. There are tempoary slips but I think limitied to 30 days and you really need to have someone watch your boat as most harbors get a lot of swell action. One option is the private Kolina Marina on Oahu. They should have space but at around $1000 per month depending on your boat length.


----------



## casey1999

casey1999 said:


> Berthing in Hawaii is difficult with state run harbors on a 3 year wait list. There are tempoary slips but I think limitied to 30 days and you really need to have someone watch your boat as most harbors get a lot of swell action. One option is the private Kolina Marina on Oahu. They should have space but at around $1000 per month depending on your boat length.


Forgot to add that the recent Tsunami reduced the number of slips in hawaii by several hundred- increasing the demand even more for slips.


----------



## Tightrope

I would love to do the same trip someday! Please keep a posting of your adventure online.


----------

